# Galena



## fletcher (26/5/14)

anyone had any good examples of flavour or aroma additions and/or dry hopping with it?

have a bunch i can use for bittering but read this and wondered what it could add to a regular citrusy type pale ale:

"This variety has higher myrcene oil content than most hops. Myrcene itself has the smell of sweet fruits such as grapes and peaches, while at the same time having essence of woody, or grassy elements. The balance of myrcene with the other oils brings a moderate and pleasant aroma, making it applicable for aroma additions in the wort." - http://beerlegends.com/galena-hops


i figure i'll do it anyway for some fun but wanted to hear from anyone who might have used it late boil or post-boil.

cheers.


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/14)

The couple of times I used it in Corona knockoffs as a single addition, some distinctive flavour and aroma has come through. So called Bittering hops very often carry through to the finished beer. I'd give it a go as a later addition.


----------

